# [HU] TIPP: Gentoo Telepítési Tippek és Trükkök

## Danuvius

Mint írtam egy másik topikban, egy kétes szenvedélyem a Gentoo újratelepítése.  Szeretnék pár tippet írni, és remélem mások is fognak.  Ezek persze csak amolyan jó ötletek és jó tanácsok, és nem feltétlenül olyan dolgok amiket ajánl bármiféle hivatalos Gentoo dokumentáció.

1. Native POSIX Thread Library

Ennek magyarázatában más segítségét kérem (s majd utólad ide bebököm az idézetet).  De röviden ez egy belsõ kernel-program kommunikációs opció ami gyorsabb a linux alapértelmezett thread library-jánál.

Új telepítés esetén ha ezt alkalmazni akarod, stage1-es telepítést kell végezz, és használd a nptl USE-flaget már a legelejétõl fogva.  Így már maga a GCC meg a glibc, meg minden más is nptl-el lesz fordítva és telepítve.

Ha ezt utólag, meglevõ rendszerrel akarod használni, szólj, és lefordítok egy meglevõ "HOGYAN áljunk át az NPTL-re" angol szöveget.

2. USE-flagek

Tapasztalatom az hogy minnél több USE-flaget használok, annál rosszabb lesz a rendszerem a végén, mind sebesség, mind méret, mind program hibák terén.  Ami persze érthetõ, mivel minnél több USE-flaget használ az ember, annál több forráskód kerül fordításra és telepítésre.  Persze ez nem rossz amig csak az kerül fel a gépre ami kell is... de ez nem mindig van így.

Tudni kell hogy minden csomagnak vannak saját alapértelmezett USE-flagjei amik be vannak állítva hacsak nem ellenzi õket egy -paraméter.  Vannak pedig programok amiknek kétségtelenül szükségük vannak bizonyos függõségekre, melyeket nem is engednek mellõzni USE-flageken keresztül.  Például: hiába állítod be -qt, ha a kde-t telepíted, úgyis fogja telepíteni a qt-t is.

Szóval én már pár installáció óta úgy érzem hogy az /etc/make.conf-ba rakott USE-flagek hamis biztonságérzet adnak.  Én inkább minnél kevesebb teszek oda, minden program használatára, és inkább az /etc/portage/package.use megoldást használom amikor csak tudom.

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> USE="X qt kde -gtk -gnome"  # grafikus felület beállítások
> 
> USE="$USE alsa oss" # audió beállítások
> 
> USE="$USE cdr dvd dvdr" # van cd-rom-om, és egy cd/dvd írom
> ...

 

A fenti USE-flagek azok amiket én teljesen globálisnak vélek.  Mind más az én filozófiám szerint programhoz-kötõdõ.  Még a grafika-kártyám opcióit se teszem globálisnak.  Miért?  Mert nem tudom mi minden használná ami nekem nem kell.  Paranoiásnak gondolsz?  Ha az encoder USE-flag be van állítva (elvileg ez kell hogy az MPlayer az MEncoderrel együtt legyen telepítve) akkor a K3B (CD és DVD író program) csomó minden extrát (10-15 extra csomagot) telepít (azt hiszem) SVCD készítés végett.  Én nem csinálok SVCD-ket soha, és soha nem is fogok elõreláthatóan.  Ha találtam egy ilyen elsõ gondolatra nem nyilvánvaló kapcsolatot USE-flag és program közt, biztos van még sok más is.  Én csak öt programra tudok gondolni amihez grafikai optimizálást akarok telepíteni:

1. X.org

2. KDE

3. MPlayer / MEncoder

4. Transcoder

5. Neverwinter Nights

Ha pedig esetleg új programra akadok, csupán egy újratelepítés kérdése az esetleges probléma megoldása.  De viszont semmi esély sincs hogy valami oknál fogva esetleg az OpenOffice.org úgy dönti hogy 3DNowExt-re optimizálja magát egy extra 5 csomaggal (nem hiszem hogy csinálna ilyet--de az ellen próbálok védekezni evvel amit *nem tudok*).

Szóval amikor egy új programot felteszek, mielött telepíteném, csinálok egy emerge -pv csomag-ot és ez kimutatja hogy mit telepít he felrakom, és milyen USE-flagekkel.

Például:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge -pv mplayer
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Ez két okból is pozitiv: 1) betudok állítani bármely USE-flaget amit igénylek a programhoz de nincs globális beállítva, 2) látom az összes lehetséges USE-flaget s így nem hagyok ki számomra fontos opciót véletlenül.

3. KDE Hasított Ebuildek

KDE 3.4-tõl kezdve, egyszerûbb a KDE-t úgy telepíteni ahogy te akarod--avagy minden extra apró cseprõ program nélkül.  Bár ez néha ahoz vezett hogy kicsit keresgélni kell egy adott program után amit szokásod használni, de nem emlékszel név szerint; a végeredmény egy kissebb, gyorsabb, áramvonalas KDE.

Az /etc/portage/package.keywords-be tegyük ezeket a csomagokat (mert még a KDE 3.4 MASK-olva van):

 */etc/portage/package.unmask wrote:*   

> kde-base/kdebase-startkde ~x86
> 
> kde-base/kicker ~x86
> 
> kde-base/kdesu ~x86
> ...

 

Ez annyiban segít hogy nem kell egyenként begépelni minden csomagot.

Egy elég minimális (de funkcionális) rendszerhez a következõ csomagokat ajánlom:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge kdebase-startkde kicker kdesu arts kmix kate konqueror konsole kcontrol kdebase-kioslaves

 

Ez telepíti a KDE-t:

- kickerrel (panelek)

- grafikus su-val (kdesu)

- audió képességgel (arts kmix)

- text program (kate)

- fájl és internet böngészõ (konqueror)

- böngészõ segítõk (kdebase-kioslaves): trash, ftp, tar fájlok, stb. böngészése

- konzol program (konsole)

- kontrol panel (kcontrol)

A magyarítás a szokásos módon megy:

 *Quote:*   

> echo "LINGUAS="hu_HU en_GB" >> /etc/make.conf ; emerge kde-i18n

 

Aztán evvel már egy életképes grafikus rendszere van az embernek, és a többi programot szépen egyenként hozzálehet adni, de már a rendszer használata közben.

Más hogyan okoskodik telepítéssel?

----------

## ProTech

Az NPTL-rol:

Ez a 2.6-os kernelben bevezetett uj szalkezelesi rendszer. Tehat nem megy 2.4-es kernellel. Azt mondjak fokent a java programok gyorsulnak vele, meg minden ami sok szalat hasznal, mysql, apache...

A lenyeg, hogy a glibc NPTL-el legyen forditva, onnantol az oszes program azt fogja hasznalni. Tehat egy atallashoz elso korben eleg a glibc-t ujraforditani, illetve az oszes olyan programot aminek van nptl USE flagja. Mondjuk glibc utan nem arthat a gcc-t is ujraforditani, biztos ami biztos. Amikor en atalltam, tobb mint 1.5 eve akkor ujraforgattam mindent  :Smile: 

Jelenleg nptl USE falg eseten benne lesz a glibc-ben az NPTL es a LinuxThreads szalkezeles is. Ha csak NPTL-t akarunk hasznalni akkor kell az nptlonly USE flag is. A LinuxThreads kompatibilitas miatt maradt a glibc-ben. En 1.5 eve nptlonly rendszert hasznalok es nem volt vele semmi bajom.

Eddig csak ketszer telepitettem Gentoo-t ket gepre. Az elso mar lassan eleri a 2 evet  :Smile:  Eddig ket vinyora vandorolt at, es Debian alol raktam fel nem CD-rol  :Smile:  Szoval nem vagyok tul jartas a telepitesben  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Danuvius

Köszi az NPTL elmagyarázását! =)

 *ProTech wrote:*   

> Eddig csak ketszer telepitettem Gentoo-t ket gepre. Az elso mar lassan eleri a 2 evet  Eddig ket vinyora vandorolt at, es Debian alol raktam fel nem CD-rol  Szoval nem vagyok tul jartas a telepitesben 

 

Na látod hogy mindíg az okosak tudnak kevesebbet?  :Twisted Evil: 

De viccen kívül, biztos vagyok ahogy egyre jobban kezdem megismerni és megérteni a Gentoo-t, én is egyre és egyre ritkábban telepítem majd újra.

Köszike mégegyszer!

----------

## Bodri

Ez jó,  meg hasznos. Köszi.

Viszont én az ilyen kis leírásokat összeszedném valahol és publikálnám. Szvsz a forumok problémamegoldásra jók, de az ilyen hasznos kis leírások itt elvésznek.

Lassan a másik szálakkal együtt kijon egy kis port HOWTO, ami tök jó, mert végülis ez a fő eltérés a többi disztróhoz képest.

----------

## dr_strange

Publikálásra szeretettel várom a MaGenTán (lásd a sigem)...

----------

## pczolee

Én kb fél éve próbáltam az NPTL-t, de akkor adódott néhány problémám vele, pl a LinDVD nem ment, meg még néhány régebbi bináris progi! Egyébként ti mekkora sebessénövekedést tapasztaltok? Érdemes használni?

----------

## Danuvius

 *pczolee wrote:*   

> Én kb fél éve próbáltam az NPTL-t, de akkor adódott néhány problémám vele, pl a LinDVD nem ment, meg még néhány régebbi bináris progi! Egyébként ti mekkora sebessénövekedést tapasztaltok? Érdemes használni?

 

Kicsit.  De sok kicsi sokra megy.  :Wink: 

Nekem pedig semmi problemaim nem voltak.

Nem tudtad volna a linux thread glibc-t hasznalni a LinDVD-vel kompatibilitas erdekeben?

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

>  *pczolee wrote:*   Én kb fél éve próbáltam az NPTL-t, de akkor adódott néhány problémám vele, pl a LinDVD nem ment, meg még néhány régebbi bináris progi! Egyébként ti mekkora sebessénövekedést tapasztaltok? Érdemes használni? 
> 
> Kicsit.  De sok kicsi sokra megy. 
> 
> Nekem pedig semmi problemaim nem voltak.
> ...

 

Szerintem fél éve még nem is volt olyan, hogy LinuxThreads és NPTL egyszerre...

Emlékszem, teljesen kiakadtam, amikor 8 órán át ment a glibc merge... 4 óra még oké volt, de a 8 túl sok - akkor vettem észre, hogy bevezették az nptlonly-t. Azóta is használom  :Smile: 

----------

## ProTech

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> Szerintem fél éve még nem is volt olyan, hogy LinuxThreads és NPTL egyszerre...
> 
> Emlékszem, teljesen kiakadtam, amikor 8 órán át ment a glibc merge... 4 óra még oké volt, de a 8 túl sok - akkor vettem észre, hogy bevezették az nptlonly-t. Azóta is használom 

 

En a 4 orat is nagyon sokallom. Nem lehet valami nagy erogep. A glibc forditasat nagyban gyorsitja meg a userlocales. Az a lenyeg, hogy nem rak fel tobb szaz fajlt a kulombozo nyelvekhez, hanem csak azt ami neked kell. Nekem olyan 45 percrol lement 30-ra. Termeszetesen nptlonly, mondjuk en rajottem, amikor bevezettek az nptlony USE flaget, ugyhogy nem kellett ketszer forditani. 

Szerintem ez is mehet a telepitesi tippekhez.

Beallitod a userlocales USE flaget. Csak a glibc hasznalja, ugyhogy mehet a /etc/portage/package.use-ba is. Valamint a /etc/locales.build fajlban megadod azokat a nyelveket amit hasznalni szeretnel. Nekem csak az angol es magyar van benne:

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

hu_HU/ISO-8859-2

hu_HU.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

Ezek utan peldaul a GDM ezeket a nyelveket ajanlja csak fel amikor rakattaintasz a Language gombra. Persze ujra kell forditani a glibc-t, hogy ervenyesuljenek a beallitasok. En ugy csinaltam, hogy beallitottam, azt amikor kijott az uj glibc mar ezzel frodult  :Smile: 

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *ProTech wrote:*   

> En a 4 orat is nagyon sokallom. Nem lehet valami nagy erogep. A glibc forditasat nagyban gyorsitja meg a userlocales. Az a lenyeg, hogy nem rak fel tobb szaz fajlt a kulombozo nyelvekhez, hanem csak azt ami neked kell. Nekem olyan 45 percrol lement 30-ra. Termeszetesen nptlonly, mondjuk en rajottem, amikor bevezettek az nptlony USE flaget, ugyhogy nem kellett ketszer forditani.

 

Nem egy erőgép, mondhatni - ez az 566 Mhzes PIII cerkámon volt, 256MB RAMmal. Azóta 850 Mhzesre cseréltem, most nem tudom, mennyi idő volt, mert kíndózban vagyok...

 *Quote:*   

> Szerintem ez is mehet a telepitesi tippekhez.
> 
> Beallitod a userlocales USE flaget. Csak a glibc hasznalja, ugyhogy mehet a /etc/portage/package.use-ba is. Valamint a /etc/locales.build fajlban megadod azokat a nyelveket amit hasznalni szeretnel. Nekem csak az angol es magyar van benne:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nézem már a fájlt, de ezelőtt nem mertem hozzányúlni. Szerintem is menjen a telepítési tippekhez!

----------

## pczolee

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

>  *pczolee wrote:*   Én kb fél éve próbáltam az NPTL-t, de akkor adódott néhány problémám vele, pl a LinDVD nem ment, meg még néhány régebbi bináris progi! Egyébként ti mekkora sebessénövekedést tapasztaltok? Érdemes használni? 
> 
> Kicsit.  De sok kicsi sokra megy. 
> 
> Nekem pedig semmi problemaim nem voltak.
> ...

 

Akkor, ha jól értem a sima nptl-el mennek a régi progik is, az nptlonly-val, pedig már nem tuti, mert a visszafelé kompatibilitást ez megszünteti! Nem?!

Egyébként akkor még nem volt nptlonly, csak nptl!

Szal, próbáljam?  :Wink: 

----------

## ProTech

 *Quote:*   

> Akkor, ha jól értem a sima nptl-el mennek a régi progik is, az nptlonly-val, pedig már nem tuti, mert a visszafelé kompatibilitást ez megszünteti! Nem?!
> 
> Egyébként akkor még nem volt nptlonly, csak nptl!
> 
> Szal, próbáljam? 

 

Regen amig nem volt nptlonly:

-nptl: LinuxThreads

+nptl: NPTL

Utanna valtoztattak:

-nptl, -nptlonly: LinuxThreads

+nptl, -nptlonly: NPTL, LinuxThreads

+nptl, +nptlonly: NPTL

Ez a viszafele kompatibilitas nem anyira veszes dolog. Mivel minden program a glibc-n keresztul eri el a kernel szalkezeleset. Tehat ha a glibc NPTL-el van forditva akkor azt hasznalja. Szoval nem kell atirni a programokat. Sot meg ujraforditani sem.

Ahol baj lehet, ha valaki galad modon megkerulte a glibc-t es sajat maga nyult a kernelhez. Vagy valami csunya optimalizaciot csinalt es hasonlok. Ezekre vannak az egyes programoknal az nptl USE flagek, hogy javitsak ezeket a hibakat.

Ha csak nptl USE flag van beallitva akkor semmi baj nem lehet. Csak ehhez 2x forditja a glibc-t, ami ido.

Szoval, ha valaki at akar allni, ujraforditja a glibc-t, utanna a gcc-t, es minden programot aminek van nptl USE flagje akkor nagy gond nem lehet. En nptlonly-val probalnam eloszor, es ha valami problemazik libthread.so-ra vagy hasonlok, akkor forditani egy olyan glibc-t amibe mindketto benne van, vagy megprobalni megoldani a hibat (eloszor ujraforditani a problemas programot  :Smile:  ).

----------

## pczolee

Vmi egyszerű parancs vagy megoldás nincs arra, hogy ar emerge autómatikusan újrafordítson minden progit, amelynek megváltoztak az USE flag-jei??? Mert elég gáz egyenként mindent újraforgatni, miután átállok NPTL-re!

----------

## krapansky

 *pczolee wrote:*   

> Vmi egyszerű parancs vagy megoldás nincs arra, hogy ar emerge autómatikusan újrafordítson minden progit, amelynek megváltoztak az USE flag-jei???

 

Szerintem az "--newuse" kapcsolo segitsegevel teheted meg ezt. Ajanlatos egy

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

parancsot vegrehajtani nptl-re valo atallas utan.

----------

## pczolee

Újrafordítottam a glibc-t, és a gcc-t, nptl use flag-el (vagyis megmaradt a régi, és az új szálkezelés is), de mikor a lindvd-t szeretném indítani, ezt kapom:

```
bash-2.05b$ ./lindvd

./lindvd: relocation error: ./lindvd: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

```

Mi lehet a gond? Hogyan mondjam meg neki, hogy a réki szálkezelést használja????

Másik gondom a laptopon is megcsináltam ugyanezt, de ott nptlonly -val (mert abban nincs dvd-rom -> nem kell a linDVD), és a ProTech álltal javasolt userlocales trükkel (de ezt a dektopon is megcsináltam, majd restart után kiderül...), ott az a hiba, hogy pl az mc-ben, vagy a sylpheed-ben teljesen elromlottak az ékezetek, újraforgattam a sylphedet, de semmi  :Sad: , most újrafordítom a glibc-t userlocales nélkül, remélem így jó lesz!

----------

## ProTech

 *pczolee wrote:*   

> Újrafordítottam a glibc-t, és a gcc-t, nptl use flag-el (vagyis megmaradt a régi, és az új szálkezelés is), de mikor a lindvd-t szeretném indítani, ezt kapom:
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b$ ./lindvd
> 
> ...

 

Esetleg probald meg ujraforgatni a LinDVD-t hatha segit. Bar a hibauzenet alapjan nem szalkezelesi hibanak tunik, de a fene se tudja.

----------

## pczolee

Az tuti, hogy az nptl miatt van, nert nélküle minden ok volt! Mióta van nptl, és linuxtreads, azóta azt hittem megoldódik a gond, de nem... Hogyan mondjam meg egy proginak, hogy melyiket használja???? A linDVD bináris, szal újrafordítás kicsukva  :Sad: !

----------

## krapansky

 *pczolee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> hiba, hogy pl az mc-ben, vagy a sylpheed-ben teljesen elromlottak az ékezetek
> ...

 

Nalam minden oke, nem unicodos (UNICODE="no") a beallitas, hanem egyszeruen az /etc/conf.d/consolefonts-ban a kovetkezo bejegyzesek vannak:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16" 
```

es

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni" 
```

 (bar nekem ez felesleges szerintem)

A billentyuzet kiosztasom a terminalban (a /etc/conf.d/keymaps szerint)

```
KEYMAP="hu" 

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

```

Az NPTL -es problemahoz eloszor nezd meg, hogy mit ad ki eredmenyul: 

```
/lib/libc.so.6
```

Majd probald meg ujra forditani a nvidia-glx-et. XMMS-be es az Mplayerbe is ez kavart bele, amikor atalltam nptl-re, hatha neked is segit.

----------

## ProTech

 *pczolee wrote:*   

> Az tuti, hogy az nptl miatt van, nert nélküle minden ok volt! Mióta van nptl, és linuxtreads, azóta azt hittem megoldódik a gond, de nem... Hogyan mondjam meg egy proginak, hogy melyiket használja???? A linDVD bináris, szal újrafordítás kicsukva !

 

export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1

Probald meg ezt. Nekem a VDR sirt az NPTL miatt, es azt mondta irjam be ezt a sort es utanna ment. Igy nekem is vissza kellett allnom a vegyes megoldasra.

Esetleg egy emerge --newuse world, hogy azok a csomagok aminek van nptl USE flag-je ujraforduljanak.

----------

## pczolee

 *ProTech wrote:*   

>  *pczolee wrote:*   Az tuti, hogy az nptl miatt van, nert nélküle minden ok volt! Mióta van nptl, és linuxtreads, azóta azt hittem megoldódik a gond, de nem... Hogyan mondjam meg egy proginak, hogy melyiket használja???? A linDVD bináris, szal újrafordítás kicsukva ! 
> 
> export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1
> 
> Probald meg ezt. Nekem a VDR sirt az NPTL miatt, es azt mondta irjam be ezt a sort es utanna ment. Igy nekem is vissza kellett allnom a vegyes megoldasra.
> ...

 

Köszi, így már megy! Ez kelett nekem!

----------

